# Timothy and Brome Hay



## crackerjackjack (Sep 25, 2007)

Can a donkey eat hay that is timothy and brome hay. Is this good for them?


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't know about the "Brome" ??

But when I can't get any Orchard run OR Orchard mix. (which is rare)

I will buy Timothy ... they really don't care for it and alot goes to waste...

Hey? that might be good for their diets




:

Timothy here is pricey ... almost 20 bucks a bale



:


----------



## minimule (Sep 25, 2007)

Kilroy eats his timothy well. That's what I prefer over the other grass here. Most of NM grass is fescue and I don't like taking a risk with my broodmares so everyone gets timothy. I've had some that was a timothy/brome mix and he ate that well too. He even gets a small amount of alfalfa daily.


----------



## bpotze (Sep 26, 2007)

This year is my first experience with brome hay...my donkeys and mini horses actually like the brome over the timothy. I haven't had any problems at all.

Becky


----------



## Katie12 (Dec 9, 2007)

My minis never like brome hay. Prefered orchard grass mix.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 9, 2007)

Brome ranks #1 here!!!!!!!!!! That is the best you can get in our area!! We have a prairie hay/brome mix, but they pick the brome out.......so I try to buy brome, it is the one hay they(horses & donkeys) will clean up, and leave no mess!


----------



## dmkrieg (Dec 9, 2007)

Im getting my first mini donkey this week so I don't know about the Donks yet...but my mini horses actually LOVE the brome hay. I am feeding Orchard Grass /Brome mix and they love it. I am sure my mini donk will feel the same.


----------

